# How long till we can participate in Agility Trials?



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

This varies a lot from dog to dog. Assuming full physical maturity, which is particularly important with the large spoos, I would say to look for certain signs that your dog is ready:

* Dog can hold a start line stay under very distracting conditions. You do not want to start your career with start line problems!

* Dog performs your desired contact behavior at least 90% of the time to your criteria, under distracting conditions.

* Dog can weave. In AKC, you can only try the weaves three times, so you don't want to practice poor weaves. Alternately, if you are eager to try everything else but your weaves aren't ready, enter FAST and don't do them, or flat-out skip 'em in the regular classes and accept the NQ.

* You are mentally prepared with how you're going to handle "oopsies" that will inevitably happen. What will you do if the dog takes a wrong course? Doesn't weave? Misses a contact? Think about it beforehand so you don't go into vapor lock in the ring and do something you'll regret.

Personally, I don't want to enter Novice until my dog can run an Excellent level course in class. That's just me, now that I'm over the excitement of running my first dog. But the main thing is that you're ready *enough* that any mistakes won't turn into setbacks or "he only does it at shows!"-type problems.

Naturally, there are fun matches for practice, and many people use NADAC shows for first shows, too.

I'm sure the other Agility enthusiasts here will chime in!

--Q


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Quote...Quossom That's just me, now that I'm over the excitement of running my first dog. 

Yes that is what I am suffering from...okay how much training till I run with her....sounds like from your detailed explaination....it takes a lot lot lot of training.
Thanks


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Depends on the dog, I think.

You are right that poodles pick things up quickly. We do two agility classes a week, one with all breeds and one that is poodle-only (although there is a token Schnauzer :smile. Vasco is bored, bored, bored in the first one, which moves at the speed of the slowest learner. We keep going to that one because the instructor is very good, very correct, very methodical. Our second one moves MUCH more quickly, and he loves it. 

We had our first competition after about a year of training, and focused on keeping it the most fun ever for the dog. I actually think it's important to get out competing early because a) it accustoms the dog to the noise, crowds, & excitement, and b) I think low expectations are good when trying to keep competition fun for the dog. Mine was a bit taken aback by the constantly barking BC's, but settled in and had a good time.

You can always go with your dog and watch one, to get her used to the environment. Make sure you register your dog with the organisers, though, as attending but not competing.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks JE-UK...I will definitely take her to an agility trial to watch. She does look at the other dogs in the class that continually bark and then looks at me with A.."What is their problem"? expression.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

My 2 cents worth..like everyone says it does depend on the individual dog but these days I never plan on running a dog until they are about 2 years old..I decided this after I started my 2nd agility dog (a cavalier) at about 16 months (the age they had to be in order to compete)..my frist agility dog was about 9 at the time and getting ready to retire he didn't do a lot of agility as he was not a great traveler and I was eager to see how the "new" dog would do..turns out I started him too young..while he could do the equipment he was not emotionally ready to go..he stressed out especially at the weaves (back then you could try them as much as you wanted) and to this day at almost 6 he still stresses at the weaves and mainly runs for fun and something to do...Next dog I waited until he was 2 (another cavalier) and he is more consistent than the 1st..Next came the poodle and again I was going to wait until he was 2 before starting to compete but he came along a lot faster than either of my other dogs so at about 19 months I decided to enter him in his first trial but just one class a day..and I continued to do just one class a day until he was 2...#5 agility dog (another poodle) is currently 7 months old and again I plan to wait until he is 2 but will reevaluate as he gets older..but I really liked just starting them in one class a day until they get use to running...I usually take the pups with me to trials so they get use to the atmosphere early..

So my 2 cents worth..I know it is hard to wait but going too early can do more damage than good but again it depends on the dog

One thing about taking your dog to agiity trials .. I'm not sure about trials in Canada but in AKC where I compete unentered dogs are not suppose to be on the grounds..having said that most people have a puppy or older non competing dog with them and as long as they aren't causing problems no one generally says anything..just be aware if anyone says anything you can be asked to leave if you are not entered.


----------

